# Help in identifying burrows



## lantonelli (Sep 21, 2018)

Can anyone identify what is creating these holes in the newly seeded yard? I've never seen anything digging but they are tearing it up! Is there a way to stop them?


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

This morning I watched a woodpecker peck into the area I just reseeded


----------



## lantonelli (Sep 21, 2018)

Prospect said:


> This morning I watched a woodpecker peck into the area I just reseeded


Interesting. I haven't seen any woodpeckers but there are doves out there all the time. I don't think its them burrowing like that though.


----------

